# 223 range



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys im thinking about getting a 223 and i was wondering how far u can shoot it without it dropping much. How far it drops at 200 yards, 300, 400 and so on, preferably with a 40 grain bullet but it can be any grain. Thanks.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I think this is what you are asking for. It's tough to say exactly, because it depends on muzzle velocity and balistic coefficient of the bullet. Here are some numbers I got from the Hornady website:

https://www.hornady.com/shop/?page=ball ... t_sku=8325

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

For calling in ND I'd rather have a .243 or at least a .22-250. Ammo's more spendy though so maybe you've taken that into consideration. .223's a great round but It would be nice to have a heavier bullet or more velocity when you have a coyote cussing you out on the side of a hill at 400+. Ecspecialy with a 10mph cross wind and we all know it can get windier then that in ND.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks johngfoster. Ya bloodyblinddoors it would be nice to use a 243. or 22-250 but i would also like to use this gun for gophers, rabbits around our house and blackbirds. Also, my uncle has a 243. that we use every year for deer and i know that he never uses it and we can use it anytime but i think im gonna stick with the 223 for now. Thanks though.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

.223's a good choice.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Winchester factory 45 grain HP has a muzzle velocity of 3600 fps. Sighted in 1" high at 100 yards will put you dead on at 200 yards with almost 700 fpe and about 6.1" low at 300 yards with about 500 fpe. At 400 yards it's almost a 20 inch drop and down to less than 350 fpe.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

ok thanks guys


----------

